# Haydn's Serenade (for strings...he he)



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I think Joseph Haydn's Serenade may just be the most delightful piece of music ever written. Mr Hydn would probably be uplifted by the many variations and instruments used to perform this musical contribution.....

But I, personally, find it is best performed andante with strings, because I feel this creates the best cantabile that Haydn intended and it just seems to take the music to its 'simple' perfection.

What do you think? Does flute (or?) do it equal justice? Or, what variation do you prefer?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Which piece of music are you referring to exactly? Nothing comes to my mind immediately known as Haydn's serenade for strings.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

with guitar (a new one on me):






more conventional:






or:






or, really good:






I hope this helps. I would put some flute performances here, but the ones I found on youtube would be counter-productive


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Of course. Slipped my mind. That's because this is from a so called "Opus 3" set of string quartets that appeared to be attributed to Roman Hoffsetter, instead of Haydn. Some think it was by Haydn, many do not.

Pleasant piece in anycase.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Of course. Slipped my mind. That's because this is from a so called "Opus 3" set of string quartets that appeared to be attributed to Roman Hoffsetter, instead of Haydn. Some think it was by Haydn, many do not.
> 
> Pleasant piece in anycase.


 Ah! That is a thread on its own. I heard this on an FM introduction and it was stated as a certainly. I did some searching and could find no justification for this claim. As it has been one of my favorite pieces for all time (for at least 11 years, so it is not a passing choice), I would really like to know the answer to this.

Of course, if there was some way to prove one way or another, it would not be in question.

If anyone on this forum has any info that might seem conclusive, I would certainly like to hear it.

As always, it is the music that I enjoy, but since I am, forever, a Haydn fan, I would like to lean one way or the other.


----------

